# Need Tires For Plowing!!!



## Tom c. (Nov 23, 2005)

hEY DODGE DUDES,Im gonna need new tires on my 03 1500 dodge ram quad its got r245 17 on it now, can anybody suggest a tire a little meatier thats good for plowing? I dont want to get anything thats strictly off road but Id like to get a tire has a decent tread for plowing and to fill the wheel wells a little any tires you guys can recommend? Thanks for any info you can give me!!!Tom


----------



## Alaska Tim (Nov 17, 2005)

*U looking*

to go the a new rim as well..?? Or just upgrade on the current 17" wheels you currently are running now..??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got an '03 and an '05 Dodge 2500 Quad / Cummins Diesel.

My '05 came stock with BFGoodrich Rugged Trails, 265 / 75 / 17's.

My '03 just went to 65k miles and needed new tires so I put a set on of the BFG's... I really like them.


----------



## Alaska Tim (Nov 17, 2005)

*Stock*

Mine are just studded Nokians, my summer ones are fat ones on Dodge chromies. I plan on painting these ones white for next winter.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I run BFG M/T's in the summer on Eagle Alloy 0589 wheels. Winter I run Pro Comp M/T's, and aside from being loud, they ride pretty good and did pretty well in the storm we had over the weekend. Look at the BFG M/T's for a replacement tire, I had mine on for a storm last winter and they did awesome.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You really don't want a meatier tire for plowing- you want narrow for snow and mud and go with a meatier tire for summer. I run 265/75R16's for summer (Toyo Open country which are actually Snow rated and amazingly good for plowing - plowing them this year) and snows are 235/85R16- same diameter as the 265 but narrower. Gives me taller tire that looks like it belongs in the wheel well but narrower than the summer's.

Lots of recomendations on tire makes and brands already so won't contribute my list (search for it) any further.


----------



## Tom c. (Nov 23, 2005)

*Tires*

:realmad: Any one have any expierience with Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos? I found them on a web site and they seemed to be well rated. Good rating for snow and ice I was thinking of the 265/70 sr17s


----------



## wddodge (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a set of Revo's on mine and they work well. Might be just a little noisey when driving in the summer but not enough to have to turn the radio up. I'd buy them again.

Denny


----------



## BearOnt (Dec 5, 2005)

Michelin LTX M/S - great all round tire.
My drivers cant believe how well they bite while plowing.
Great mileage out of them too.
Tried to get them for my 03, but they dont come in 17 inch 
I went with the LTX A/S I dont think that it is anywhere close to the M/S.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have done really well with Copper Discoverers. They are a great all around tire. They do great in snow and mud. I had a set of 265/75/16s and loved them.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Cooper Disoverer M+S year round. Nothing else compares.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

I will third the cooper discover m&s but for winter only. They wear to quickly otherwise. I also have a set of there all terrians like them too.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have put over 25,000 miles in two years on a my daily driver and they still look like new all the sipes and stud holes clearly visible. The dedicated work trucks with less miles last even longer, we usually replace on a 4 year rotation.

They are mud tires


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Flipper said:


> I have put over 25,000 miles in two years on a my daily driver and they still look like new all the sipes and stud holes clearly visible. The dedicated work trucks with less miles last even longer, we usually replace on a 4 year rotation.
> 
> They are mud tires


Dont see how. Mine only got about 20k using in fall through winter then 3/4 of last winter (if you could call last winter winter). Great tires in the snow but not on dry pavement they wear to quick. The rubber is very soft. Thats one of the reasons they work so well in winter.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Which Tires to Run?*

This question and the ansewers you got are like asking Dodge or Chevy :waving:

Palerider


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I use BFG all terrains on all my trucks. Good in snow. Not too noisy. I get good miles out of them. And they are still decent if you have to get off road.


----------



## fullauto4u (Sep 6, 2006)

hickslawns said:


> I use BFG all terrains on all my trucks. Good in snow. Not too noisy. I get good miles out of them. And they are still decent if you have to get off road.


Same Here.....


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Load E please*



Tom c. said:


> hEY DODGE DUDES,Im gonna need new tires on my 03 1500 dodge ram quad its got r245 17 on it now, can anybody suggest a tire...


First off your going to spend $$$, at least $700 because we have 17" rims, second make sure whatever tire you buy, if your going to plow, it is rated load "E". The last thing you want to do is hang a plow on the truck add some salt to the back, overload the really cool looking tires that only came load "c" start spinning them hot and bang!

FYI, the cooper discover M+S is a very good plow tire, just don't run them in the summer unless you don't mind replacing them each year. They have great traction in the slippery iced pavement left behind after plowing because of all the sipes and soft rubber compound.

If you want a year round tire look at the cooper discover ST or SST.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Bridgestone Dualer A/T


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

My Dueler Revos were great.....


----------



## phatsat67 (Dec 4, 2005)

The toyo open countrys rock. I've had them on my past two dodges. I also know a guy that has them on his 20's on a 1500 ram and he plows alot more than I do. The tread life is awsome we haven't wore them out before we sold either truck. The clear the snow out really well if you get them spinning just a little bit.


----------



## urhstry (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm partial to the Kumho Venture MT's. Nice price and super traction in slop.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Is this not FRUSTRATING??? I, like Tom C, am also trying to find some new winter rubbers for this season. If you ask 15 people what kind of tires are the BEST PLOWING TIRES, you will get 15 differnent tires. Some poeple say Cooper is awesome others say its awful. Some swear by BFG, some hate them. I am hung up, I do not know what to do. I am leaning towards the BFG All Terrains. Who knows what the final decision will be.......


----------



## urhstry (Jan 13, 2006)

I think you have to take into consideration what else you do with your vehicle other than plowing, where you live as to what weather you drive in year-round, the vehicle weight, and any other items such as road noise, fit, etc. Since you have the whole coountry on this site, opinions have to vary


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

A friend of mine used the BFG A/T KO's on his 3/4ton avalanche for plowing with a fisher 8' v-plow. He loved the tires but he said the weight on the front tore the tires appart and they only lasted one season. Could it have just been due to the heavy weight of the truck and the plow? Could it have been solved with a heavier load range? He said he believed the problem was turning the wheels while not moving with that much weight. I am leaning heavily towards the BFG A/T's because they will be used all year round. I have a much lighter truck/plow than he does. (I also dont drive my truck like a racecar unlike him ) Other wise another friend of mine has the cooper's and loves them (although he doesnt plow). Ive seen first hand they both get great traction in the snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I get at least 3 seasons out of my BFG AT/KOs.

A good tire to plow with, a little pricey but their worth it.


----------



## jayrf5 (Oct 12, 2006)

Any one have BFG All Terrian's? I'm thinking about puttin them on my 1500. Are they good for plowing? or better for general driving?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Did you read any of the posts???


AT= All Terrain:waving:


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 16, 2006)

Had E rated BFG AT KO's on my dad's '03 duramax - lasted 16,000 miles on his truck! Why? Because he tows regularly and the truck is a stick - the truck ATE those tires. He switched to the Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos and got 35,000 out of his last set doing about the same amount of towing. 

I'm not saying the BFGs are bad tires in any way - I have D rated BFG AT KO's on my daily driver 4runner and have 30,000 miles on them and they're only half way worn. Why? No weight, no heat, no stress. I love them, they've been great!

I would say if you do any amount of towing or plowing, skip the BFG's and go with the Bridgestone Dueler AT REVOS. On top of them lasting longer, the sidewalls are stiffer than the BFG's and much less prone to sway on the highway. If you don't tow, either tire would be fine, neither will disappoint you. I will buy the BFG's again, as long as I'm not towing/plowing. Both tires get great traction and ride reasonbly quiet/smooth. The BFG's are a bit less expensive also. 

Good luck


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

You are never going to get a definitive answer here, the fact is every major tire manufacturer now a days had a solid A/T tire. I have had GREAT experiences with Toyo/Open country, Dunlop M/Ts, Goodyear Wrangler ATS. Spend the money get a premium brand set of tires and you won't be sorry, just maked sure they are well siped for winter driving.

The only people I every seen disappointed with their tires are people who either,
a. bought tires that were designed for a different application because they didn't educate themselves on what tire attributes were important to them

b. bought cheapest brand/model they could get


----------



## Alaska Tim (Nov 17, 2005)

Jonzer's right all the way in his read.
It's basically- you get what you pay for. There's alot of choices out there.


----------

